# Contest 30 info (by Conyplex)



## captainVT (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking for info on / review of 1969 Contest 30 (by Conyplex) or contact with owners.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The builder only makes good boats! Don't know the 30...but they have always had a great reputation for building high quality boats.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I had an "interesting" experience with Contest 33. Let's just say that at least one of these boats is NOT built as well as their reputation suggests. I had some conversations with Dick Zaal (original designer of Contests of that era) and he seemed to agree with me on that point. 

It really isn't important what the issue was (though it was *extremely* critical to safety and integrity of the boat, and was caused by original poor build) - just want to underscore that it is paramount to get a survey and not rely on "reputation" of a boat or company. 

(That said, my surveyor missed the issue, as critical as it was, or rather noted it but did not realize the severity - though in all honesty it was difficult to do externally and took a lot of digging to realize later on).


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

My father has one, he's had it forever. Sails like a dream, very responsive and solid as a rock. The interior is beautiful wood and Dutch tile. He just had it repowered last year, put a Yanmar in to replace the old Volvo. The only problem I recall is that the traveler in the cockpit ripped out one day, can't remember what caused it, but it was a simple repair. Very nice boat, comfortable and it's done well in the club races. Dad sails it single handed most of the time. He's 87 and he loves that boat.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I 2sd what jrd22 said! I aways been impressed with your dads boat!


----------



## steve301 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Contest 30 info*

Hi -- I own a 1972 Contest 30, Mk II. I would be glad to tell you about the boat. What would you like to know?
Steve


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

I have owned a Contest 29 (1967) for about 10 years and love the boat. Sails great and has a lovely interior. I presently have her on the hard while completeing a fullrefit and restoration and have her for sale on sailnet. I have finaaly decided tomove up to a larger boat more conducive to my liveaboard lifestyle. I can answer many questions aftewr having her apart from stem to stern and if you want to , you can contact me with any questions you may have. I also have a full size copy of the originakl deck plans from conyplex if you want to have me make you a copy. best of luck with your Contest, Rick


----------



## captainVT (Nov 11, 2008)

The posts have confirmed general quality that available, but limited, research as suggested. This particular boat still retains its original wooden mast, however, it is in excellent condition with annual maintenance by current owner. Overall, the boat is in excellent condition, still has atomic 4, but also in good shape. 

As info is limited for research, I was just wondering about general stability with the high cabin top and any risk areas on the boat to watch out for (will have survey done).

Wooden mast is a concern in the long run (great shape as noted, I inspected mast for cracks, etc., as mast is down for winter maintenance), but researching with local shipyard for estimate of replacement if the mast were to fail.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

My 1967 Contest 29 ,which is virually identical exceept for the bottom (full keel) and still has it's original wooden stick which is still in great shape. Like most things concerning boats , it is all about maintenence. If your mast has been maintained and is in good shape now there is no reason why youe shouold have any trouble with it. Just keep it varnished, I took mine down (completely stripped it ) and gave it fourteen coats of varnish, it looks georgeous and always gets alot of nice comments. ALso, if you have any trouble spots with it, wood is very easy to repair. Rick


----------



## captainVT (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, this has all been very helpful.

midnightsailor - if I go through with purchase, I will be in touch re: deckplans and insight on refit. It is essentially bare bones w/limited electrical and nav, so will have projects, but is totally ready for the water.


----------



## captainVT (Nov 11, 2008)

The survey came in very clean, boat is mine most likely, pending replacement of fuel tank. Any deck plans would be helpful. Interested in any electrical upgrades that have been done.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

I would be happy to provide any help I can. Why don't you PM me and i can make arrangements to get you a copy of the deck plan. I have the original but I can have it copied at a local printer as it is very large an dthen put it in a tube and mail it to you. I have completetly redone the electrical system on my Contest using all Blue SEas Panels and other components I would beglad to share this with you. I am not surprised to hear the survey went well, they are well built and robust boats using excellent materials in their construction, and being a solid layup there are no core issues to deal with. Congrats and good luck, Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Contest29*

I just purchased a 1966 contest 29 on the Hudson in rockland county. I tried to send you a private message but since i had not yet posted it wouldnt let me. I'd appreciate being about to ask you a question now and then and get a copy of those deck plans you mentioned if possible. 
thanks

Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Contest29*

I plan on bringing her up the Hudson to near Catskill in mid April and putting her in a slip in a marina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Contest29*

My regular email is [email protected]
thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Contest 29*

I found her on Craigslist for the Hudson Valley


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Contest29*

fifth post..now I can pm you


----------



## Kubbe (Mar 31, 2009)

Brak and all others, good day,

i'm from the netherlands and on the verge of buying a contest 33 and i'm very curious about what it is that you found on the boat that's extremely dangerous?

We have not yet planned the profesisonal inspection, but we will offcourse. Meanwhile i'll be much obliged to hear your story...

Kind regards,
Kubbe


----------



## vacabear (Aug 11, 2009)

So I just purchased a Conyplex. I'm told she's a 1970 30' MK II. That mean anything to any of you? I have found it very hard to locate information about this boat. I thought she was pretty, and the price was more than right for the condition.


----------



## longroute (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello Brak,

I'm a contest33 owner and I'd be extremely interested to hear your experience and the problem you have found out. I tried to send you a private message but being new in this forum I'm not allowed to do it.
Could you please send me a private message explaining in details the whole matter?

Looking forward to hear from you, I thank you in advance,
Donato


----------



## ark (Nov 16, 2010)

*Conyplex Contest 29*

I have a Contest 29 which I am very happy with. The identification plate gives the build number as "25" . I am not sure whether this means 25th of the 29 series or the total boat build of the yard at that time.Do any of you know please?
I would be happy to exchange information with other owners.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

ark said:


> I have a Contest 29 which I am very happy with. The identification plate gives the build number as "25" . I am not sure whether this means 25th of the 29 series or the total boat build of the yard at that time.Do any of you know please?
> I would be happy to exchange information with other owners.


The hull number "25" will be the 25th boat built of that design. If a yard has a number of designs on the go they will be numbered as separate series'.


----------



## ark (Nov 16, 2010)

*Conyplex Contest 29*

Thank you for that.


----------



## ThanksDad (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no. "64" in Lake Michigan. Brought her here from the Chesapeake Bay in Feb of 2012. She was my dad's but he is getting a bit too old for sailing and gave her to my brother and me.

I have been blogging about my boat owning adventures:
thanks-dad.blogspot.com

Where are you located?


----------



## ThanksDad (Jan 4, 2013)

I came across this old post where you say you have an original set of deck plans for your 1967 Contest 29. I too have a 1967 Contest 29. Hull number 64.

I would love a copy deck plans!

Thanks


----------



## ThanksDad (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a 1967 Contest 29 (hull 64). Any chance you still have the deck plans? Could I get a copy?

Thanks


----------



## Dee Dee (Nov 28, 2018)

Rick or anyone with a Contest 29 Mk1. I bought my boat this year and am looking for some information regarding the sailplan. Finnack was built at Conyplex in 1969, Hull no 045. She's a lovely boat but needs some new sails and general TLC. The cockpit coaming is rotten on the port side and I'd be interested in hearing suggestions as to how anyone has resolved this problem where water gathers. The coaming also uncomfortable to sit on 😣 It would be great to connect with fellow owners.. I'm based in the UK and this is my first boat...so a steep learning curve. Many thanks, Dee


----------



## ThanksDad (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Dee,

I will be replacing my coamings also.

I have quotes for getting them fabricated out of 1/2" King Starboard for USD$400.

I have not figured out how I am going to do the forward part that connects to the cabin yet.

Ed


----------

